# Made In China... ¿Es malo?



## pipa09 (Mar 10, 2011)

Una consulta, ese Peavey es que tiene incripto "Made in PRC?



matijuarez dijo:


> Ampli 70 W,peavey 12 pulgadas..suena excelente


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 10, 2011)

republica popular de china,yo tambien me asuste con eso :/ pero la caja era igual a todas las originales y lo compre en un lugar bastante conocido..generalmente los hacen en USA?

wattalex no estas muy segueta,la etapa amplificadora la tapa el terrible trafo que tiene..donde esta el disipador ahi van los mj15003  (que los reemplace por unos 2n3055 de los buenos)


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2011)

matijuarez dijo:


> republica popular de china,yo tambien me asuste con eso :/ pero la caja era igual a todas las originales y lo compre en un lugar bastante conocido..generalmente los hacen en USA?



Peavey como la mayoría de las empresas de hoy en día arman sus productos en china, Yamaha, Crown, Sound Barrier, Phonic, Gemini, todo chino, ni hablar de Behringer. 
Esto no es nada nuevo, hace largo rato que viene pasando, solo que muchos fanáticos no lo quieren aceptar.
Por ahora las unica empresas que creo que no arman en china sus productos son Mackie y Shure.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Peavey como la mayoría de las empresas de hoy en día arman sus productos en china, Yamaha, Crown, Sound Barrier, Phonic, Gemini, todo chino, ni hablar de Behringer.
> Esto no es nada nuevo, hace largo rato que viene pasando, solo que muchos fanáticos no lo quieren aceptar.
> Por ahora las unica empresas que creo que no arman en china sus productos son Mackie y Shure.



Y Eminence... Aunque, ¿Será que siga aguantando?


----------



## Tavo (Mar 11, 2011)

Y que tiene de malo que los armen en china??? 

Por ejemplo, mi guitarra eléctrica es una Squier, y detrás de la pala (clavijero) dice "Crafted in China" y abajo dice "A Genuine Fender product designed in U.S.A."

Es obvio que una de estas guitarras NO la van a hacer en Estados Unidos, porque podríamos decir que es la serie económica de Fender. Incluso (por ejemplo) la Fender Stratocaster clásica actual tampoco la hacen en USA, la hacen en México.

Creo que no tiene nada de malo. Si la fábrica en China respeta los controles y estándares de calidad ordenados por Squier, la hagan en China, en África, en Marte o en donde sea, el producto final va a ser el mismo.

Hoy en día casi todas las cosas las fabrican en China, por la mano de obra barata...
Un chino hace 3 guitarras y tiene su plato de arroz del día: A un argentino le ordenan hacer 1 guitarra y te hace un piquete en puerta de fábrica por sobreexplotación, y encima te denuncia al INADI.

Saludos.


----------



## matijuarez (Mar 11, 2011)

> Hoy en día casi todas las cosas las fabrican en China, por la mano de obra barata...


Mucha razon en eso..es solamente por la mano de obra que eligen hacerlo halla,la verdad no me molesta en nada porque se que estoy comprando una marca y son ellos los que regulan la calidad de sus productos,no se arriesgarian a ponerle la marca peavey a cualquier "parlantito chino"


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 11, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Creo que no tiene nada de malo. Si la fábrica en China respeta los controles y estándares de calidad ordenados por Squier, la hagan en China, en África, en Marte o en donde sea, el producto final va a ser el mismo.



Por supuesto que no tiene nada de malo. De hecho, hace mucho tiempo que muchas empresas trasladaron sus fabricas al oriente. El problema es que nos acostumbramos en los '90 a decir que "lo chino es malo" porque los comerciantes locales compraban toda la porqueria barata y nos la vendian...
Pero como en todos lados, hay distintas calidades de productos chinos. Hay que tener ojo de no generalizar.
Y si es malo en el sentido que el resto de los fabricantes no pueden competirles, por esa mano de obra barata y las subvenciones del estado.

Saludos.


----------



## Dano (Mar 11, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Y que tiene de malo que los armen en china???
> 
> Por ejemplo, mi guitarra eléctrica es una Squier, y detrás de la pala (clavijero) dice "Crafted in China" y abajo dice "A Genuine Fender product designed in U.S.A."
> 
> ...



Armarla en china no es problema, el problema es la calidad de las partes que usan en el armado. Alguien conoce algún producto chino (en audio) que sea de alto rendimiento?, yo no conozco ninguno, toda las lineas altas son ensambladas en EE.UU., México, España.

Supongo que las empresas no se conforman con rebajar un poco los precios solo con la mano de obra china, entonces directamente acaban el producto metiendole partes de dudosa calidad. 
Despues tenes la linea alta que es ensamblada en USA con productos de USA y valen un ojo de la cara.
No hay punto medio, debe ser porque trasladar partes de USA a China sale caro.

Para Tavo: Armar en china no es el problema, armar en china con productos chinos eso si.

Mexico no tiene nada que envidiarle a EE.UU. es considerado un muy buen país en mano de obra, Shure, y Alpha potenciómetros (por lo que sé) ensamblan en México con partes americanas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 11, 2011)

Dano dijo:


> Armarla en china no es problema, el problema es la calidad de las partes que usan en el armado. Alguien conoce algún producto chino (en audio) que sea de alto rendimiento?, yo no conozco ninguno, toda las lineas altas son ensambladas en EE.UU., México, España.
> 
> Supongo que las empresas no se conforman con rebajar un poco los precios solo con la mano de obra china, entonces directamente acaban el producto metiendole partes de dudosa calidad.
> Despues tenes la linea alta que es ensamblada en USA con productos de USA y valen un ojo de la cara.
> ...



Acá en México se Ensamblan/Fabrican mmm los transistores de potencia de On Semiconductor. Al menos hasta donde dice el papel (Country Of Origen: MEX)





Relays de Potencia de Tyco Electronics





Que bueno, ¿no?
Saludos!


----------



## Tavo (Mar 11, 2011)

Gracias por sus respuestas...

Claro, como decía Dano, armar en china no es problema, el problema es usar sus materiales y ponerles luego la marca... Cosa que está MAL. MAL.

Bueno, no creo que la madera de mi guitarra la hayan sacado de un poste de canasto de basura de china... 

La vez pasada hablábamos con Cacho de esto, y entendí todo el tema, como realmente es.
Los chinos fabrican cosas con distintas calidades: Tenés
1) La tapita de plástico que sale .10 pesos
2) La tapita de plástico "económica" que sale .07 pesos

Entonces, de acuerdo a eso, el IMPORTADOR de argentina elige que producto va a importar, entonces el argentino "RATA" compra la 2da opción: Ah, y si hay más barata mejor, total el que se jode es el cliente.
:enfadado:

Saludos.


----------



## comando_co (Mar 13, 2011)

Muchas marcas norteamericanas de renombre ensamblan en China es por la sencilla razón que les sale mas barato pagar mano de obra China que pagar mano de obra norteamericana. Los materiales, el proceso, el control de calidad, el diseño, etc, todo es norteamericano, lo único que hacen los chinos es ensamblar.

Tengale miedo cuando los chinos traten de venderles sus propias marcas, eso si es un riesgo bien grande. Tienes mas que perder que ganar.

Como cuando fueron las olimpiadas en China. La gente extranjera que fue a China se volvio loca comprando telefonos celulares a precio de "gallina con tuberculosis", que aqui en USA cuestan un ojo de la cara, allá costaban menos de la mitad del precio. Compraron de todo (puras imitaciones casi perfectas), y al cabo de un par de meses...Bye Bye Baby. Todo era electrónica barata que no duraba nada.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 13, 2011)

Los chinos son inteligentes, no estudian para examenes, sino que se machetean. Lo que quiero decir con esto es que los chinos no diseñan, sino que los paises superiores al llevar sus planos a china no se dan cuenta que ellos lo copian y hacen la "copia barata" de este artefacto. 

El otro dia, p.ej. vi estos sony







a 1199$ (argentinos, asi como unos 300U$S) en el medio de LINIERS. Aunque tiene buenos lugares, este barrio es uno de los principales centros de choreadas y truchadas de argentina. Estos parlantes salen alrededor de 800U$S aca. La unica diferencia es que estos "sony" eran mara "Soni"


----------



## Cacho (Mar 13, 2011)

Un chino fabrica su producto a determinado costo y no negocia por volumen, sino por calidad.
Si hacerlo bien, como para que dure toda la vida (en serio), le sale US$0,8, el tipo vende (digamos) a US$1 esa cosa. Si le comprás 10.000.000 de esos, te sale US$10.000.000. Fácil la cuenta.

Si querés que te salga US$7.500.000, pedilo y el chino te fabrica algo que le cueste US$0,6, poniendo plásticos más blanditos, alambre de cobre de peor calidad, carcasas con menos material... Y *te lo dice*, no lo hace a escondidas.

China tiene ingeniería, y buena, muy buena. Desarrolla lo que necesita y hace que funcione, pero también tiene las fábricas de casi todas las empresas del mundo ahí. Hace años, cuando tenías al comunismo bien fuerte allá, las empresas tenían que mandar los planos y de China salía el container lleno de los aparatos que encargaste. El control de calidad... bueno, es más negocio si no lo hacemos muy estricto, así que mejor no pidas mucho, que es barato.

Desde hace ya un tiempo las fábricas se pudieron instalar en la China continental y los controles de calidad y demás los hacen las propias empresas, así que el nivel de "lo barato" que se hace en China, mientras tenga el respaldo de alguna marca, es bueno.
Sin más que un botón para muestra, la misma fábrica china que hace los osciloscopios Agilent de la gama media-baja, con calidad Agilent, hace los Rigol y... Oh, sorpresa, son exactamente lo mismo con una etiqueta distinta e iguales por adentro. Industria china, diseño chino y andan muy bien (tengo uno de estos):





http://mightyohm.com/blog/2009/11/agilent-dso1000-firmware-update-confirms-rigol-connection/

Como dijo un sabio, "todas las generalizaciones son malas" 

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2011)

lo chino no necesariamente es malo,todo depende del dinero dispuesto a gastar,por lo general los importadores importan productos muy económicos=malo ,pero la industria china tiene también la calidad superior,como para mandar satélites al espacio y sin que fallen,
como dijo comando_co las imitaciones baratas bye bye ,pero los chinos son muy astutos ,por ejemplo de echo se que en canada (por relatos de familiares) no dejan que entren productos de mala calidad ,aun asi la industria china les vende a canada muchisimos productos,,,pero de buena calidad,pero en América latina entran puras imitaciones y muchísimos productos de pésima calidad y eso es productos de los comerciante y/o importadores que solo importan de china lo peor,
un ejemplo que e vivido,en la empresa donde trabajo ,,importo cables de teléfonos muy económicos y resultaron malisimos,ya vienen oxidados e imposible de soldarlos ,pero tambien importo motoreductores de calidad que resultaron fantastico ,conclusion = la calidad depende del precio que estes dispuesto a pagar



Cacho dijo:


> Un chino fabrica su producto a determinado costo y no negocia por volumen, sino por calidad.
> Si hacerlo bien, como para que dure toda la vida (en serio), le sale US$0,8, el tipo vende (digamos) a US$1 esa cosa. Si le comprás 10.000.000 de esos, te sale US$10.000.000. Fácil la cuenta.
> 
> Si querés que te salga US$7.500.000, pedilo y el chino te fabrica algo que le cueste US$0,6, poniendo plásticos más blanditos, alambre de cobre de peor calidad, carcasas con menos material... Y *te lo dice*, no lo hace a escondidas.
> ...


y otra ves cacho casi al mismo tiempo ,casi lo mismo pero con distintas palabras,,,
es un complot contra su majestad ,,,no lo niegues


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> y otra ves cacho casi al mismo tiempo ,casi lo mismo pero con distintas palabras,,,
> es un complot contra su majestad ,,,no lo niegues


Alteza, sus sospechas son infundadas. El único que merece ser castigado es ese ladino de Mort, que es el conspirador y creo que tiene relación con la famosa pandilla que le roba las haches.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Mar 14, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> Los chinos son inteligentes, no estudian para examenes, sino que se machetean. Lo que quiero decir con esto es que los chinos no diseñan, sino que los paises superiores al llevar sus planos a china no se dan cuenta que ellos lo copian y hacen la "copia barata" de este artefacto.
> 
> El otro dia, p.ej. vi estos sony
> 
> ...


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2011)

jajaj dano como siempre ,hombre de pocas palabras ,
 el video me recuerda a las pilas ''duravel'' y los productos  con marcas muy similares y hasta logos que si lo miras sin mucho cuidado se asemegan mucho a las de las primeras marcas,,,en fin,,,


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 14, 2011)

Panafonics y Sorny.

Pero lo mejor el Carnivale!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 14, 2011)

http://www.symbianlatino.com/2010/07/tips-para-reconocer-un-clon-chino-de-un.html


----------



## elperros (Mar 14, 2011)

Yo creo que entran en juego algunos conceptos de costos para las empresas y sobre todo de calidad: distinguir entre aquella que agrega satisfaccion de la que no lo hace en el cliente.

Hay parametros de calidad que si faltan generan insatisfacción, y otros que si faltan no generan nada pero si están generan mayor satisfacción.

_ej. En un auto si trae un estereo o calefacción q no generan satisfacción de estar pero si faltan generan profunda insatisfacción en el cliente. Otro por ejemplo que traiga wifi- o bluetooth en el habitaculo si no estan no generan insatisfacción pero de estar pueden aumentar los niveles de conformidad del cliente.
_

Basados en esta filosofía y teniendo muy presente el "lean manufactury" se está tratando de trabajar a especificación y costo minimo. A un cliente se le vende un aparato cuya vida media es por ej. 10 años para trabajar a 220Volts. Por lo tanto adentro se pone una capacitor (por decir algo) que tenga esa vida esperada (10 años) y que funcione a 220V. Y está todo bien. En cambio si al cliente le ponías un resistencia capaz de funcionar a 700V con una vida 75 años y que venga pintada a fuego con tribales no le genera más satisfacción (porque no lo ve, o no entiende para que es). Por otro lado se pueden mejorar las terminaciones los cueros, las perillas, las pantallas, agregar funciones nuevas a costa de reducir la calidad (hasta especificación) de los materiales que no dan sensación de calidad EXTRA.

La mano de obra china  es un factor más en la ecuación de costos y calidad dado que es uno de esos parametros que no generan más calidad en el cliente. (aunque ahora está cambiando, producto de influencias culturales). Sin embargo permite reducir costos, y como bien dijo alguien arriba llevar los materiales a china no tiene sentido económico.
Todo eso en cuanto a las empresas POSTA.

Las imitaciones son otro tema y no creo que sigan ningún parámetro de calidad, niguna teoría de costos ni nada por el estilo, ya que es un engaño, son ilegales, no pagan patentes, etc. El objetivo SUPONGO YO debe ser poner los componentes necesarios para que funcione más o menos bien (no a especificación) y que duren los suficiente para concretar la venta y que el vendedor pueda escapar a otro país. Estas cosas existen porque TIENEN MERCADO, sino basta con mirar la triple frontera y ver mucha gente deseosa de comprar imitaciones. La pregunta es ¿son conscientes que compran imitaciones o van engañados?


----------



## zxeth (Mar 14, 2011)

ajjaja alguien se dio cuenta que el video que subio dano esta alrevez? jajaja, es como un espejo


----------



## Cacho (Mar 14, 2011)

Conocí a uno de los gerentes de compras de Easy en Argentina. Al tipo lo mandaban a China todos los años a hacer las negociaciones por los productos que iban a traer.
El chino le mostraba (por poner un ejemplo) taladros. Eran como 15, todos se veían igualitos y tenían las mismas características, pero costaban de 15 a 1 dólar, por decir unos números.

El de US$15 era un señor taladro, andaba perfecto, ni un ruidito, robusto, buenos materiales en todo, bien hechas las carcasas, etc. Si querías más barato, ibas bajando en el espesor de las paredes de plástico, en la calidad del metal de las carcasas y el mandril, la calidad del cable, del alambre del bobinado y así seguían. Al fin, el más baratito duraba tres agujeros y se rompía. Todo eso se lo decía el chino que vendía los taladros, no le ocultaba nada. Algo como "comprás barato esta porquería, por más plata tenés más calidad".
Él "sólo" tenía que elegir de cuáles quería comprar, les imprimían el logo que ellos quisieran y se mandaban.

Saliendo de la cuestión electrónica, las motos que hoy ves por ahí y no son de una de las marcas claramente identificables con un país, casi seguro que son chinas y más aún, que son de Lifan.
Mirá en argentina las Corven, las Zanella, las Guerrero, las... Son todas de Lifan, con pequeños cambios estéticos nada más. Y ni hablar de la Patagonian Eagle II, que es una Lifan 250, tal cual sale de la fábrica de ellos e idéntica a como se comercializa en China y el resto del mundo... Pero con otra marca impresa.

Así funciona la economía 

Saludos


----------



## Tavo (Mar 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Así funciona la economía
> 
> Saludos



Entonces habrá que darle una revisada, porque así funciona mal eh... 

Que triste lo de los taladros... ¿Quién va a comprar un taladro para que le dure 100 agujeros?
Mmm... Si yo sería el "tipo de Easy", calculo que en un mes le fundo el negocio: Me traigo TODO lo mejor, y caro. El que quiere comprar (el tipo inteligente), que compre. El que dice "uhhh pero es re caro!" (el nabo) que se j***.

En esas cosas casi soy un extremista, *si tuviese dinero de sobra* (cosa que no lo tengo), compraría todo lo mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 14, 2011)

JAjajaja, me hicistes acordar de un taladro que compre en todo x 2 pesos a 15$ argentinos (unos 4 dolares) y todabia anda . Estaba barato porque venia sin cable (vinieron 5 asi fallados). Igual es una *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*. Haces 10 agujeros y se calienta, entonces hay que hacerla descanzar. Igual solo la uso para desatornillar tornillos porque para atornillar se muere jajajajaja, es la unica que tengo con reversa. Las agujereadoras esas a bateria se me rompieron todas las baterias y no se consiguen u.u. 

Igual por 15$ me lleve un mandril de 15mm (una bestia de mandril) y, hemmm, como 500grs de cobre ajjajaja


----------



## Tavo (Mar 14, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> *Igual por 15$ me lleve un mandril de 15mm (una bestia de mandril)* y, hemmm, como 500grs de cobre ajjajaja


Se nota que nunca hiciste trabajar a un mandril... Mmm... Trabaste en algún taller "duro" con un taladro alguna vez? 

Si hablamos de mandriles, si NO son Röhm, no son nada. Simple.
Hasta los Bosch son mucho peores que Röhm.

Mirá lo que vale _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-108111672-mandril-rohm-pesadoindustrial-16mm-cono-j33-nuevo-_JM_... Y después contame "que tal es" ese mandril que tenés... 

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 14, 2011)

JAJAJAJAJAJAJ, tengo un taller , y trabajo ahi. Yo digo guasada de mandril por la agujereadora con la que vino. Y creeme que el mandril mas chico que tengo en el taller es para el bemato lc360 y tiene 16mm de diametro. El wing L-1640 tiene un mandril de 3mm a 19mm (3/4"). Ademas de los conos. El bemato tiene un cono 2 y el wing un cono 4.

Taladro apenas se usa en el taller, como mucho usamos la agujereadora de banco que tiene un mandril de 3/4 y el taladro manual tiene 1/2" pero ni se usa, porque para paredes usamos la percutora que no se que tipo de herramientas lleva, pero no es una mecha de widia comun, tiene un mango especial. Despues tambien usamos la fresa, pero ya los mandriles para esa van desde 0,3mm a 1/2" y de 1/2" a 1". Ademas de las boquillas y conos iso 30.

Como veras no estoy diciendo *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*, sino que se de lo que hablo, y cuando digo que ese taladro vino con una guazada de mandril es porque lo vino. No se para que, pero vino. Tengo pensado cambiarle el mandril a una skill por ese mandril, por eso la compre, porque la skill se le rompio el mandril de un choque al piso inesperado


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 15, 2011)

bueno yo compre un fabulosa perforadora china,marca  COBRA ,con mandril de 13 milimetros ,,,,al 2 perforacion,,,el mandril se desprendió de la maquina ,,,,,,
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2011)

zxeth dijo:


> JAJAJAJAJAJAJ, tengo un taller , y trabajo ahi. Yo digo guasada de mandril por la agujereadora con la que vino. Y creeme que el mandril mas chico que tengo en el taller es para el bemato lc360 y tiene 16mm de diametro. El wing L-1640 tiene un mandril de 3mm a 19mm (3/4"). Ademas de los conos. El bemato tiene un cono 2 y el wing un cono 4.
> 
> Taladro apenas se usa en el taller, como mucho usamos la agujereadora de banco que tiene un mandril de 3/4 y el taladro manual tiene 1/2" pero ni se usa, porque para paredes usamos la percutora que no se que tipo de herramientas lleva, pero no es una mecha de widia comun, tiene un mango especial. Despues tambien usamos la fresa, pero ya los mandriles para esa van desde 0,3mm a 1/2" y de 1/2" a 1". Ademas de las boquillas y conos iso 30.
> 
> Como veras no estoy diciendo *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]*, sino que se de lo que hablo, y cuando digo que ese taladro vino con una guazada de mandril es porque lo vino. No se para que, pero vino. Tengo pensado cambiarle el mandril a una skill por ese mandril, por eso la compre, porque la skill se le rompio el mandril de un choque al piso inesperado


 

Que sea grande no quiere decir que sea bueno , ya me pasó con uno  , se le barrieron los dientes de ajuste (usándolo correctamente de forma que la llave mandril haga presión contra los dientes  )


----------



## angel36 (Mar 15, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ............ lo mandaban a China todos los años a hacer las negociaciones por los productos que iban a traer.
> 
> El de US$15 era un señor taladro, andaba perfecto, ni un ruidito, robusto, buenos materiales en todo, bien hechas las carcasas, etc. Si querías más barato, ibas bajando en el espesor de las paredes de plástico, en la calidad del metal de las carcasas y el mandril, la calidad del cable, del alambre del bobinado y así seguían. ... Pero con otra marca impresa.
> 
> ...



Tenias que hacer apología de la marca...........


----------



## zxeth (Mar 15, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que sea grande no quiere decir que sea bueno , ya me pasó con uno  , se le barrieron los dientes de ajuste (usándolo correctamente de forma que la llave mandril haga presión contra los dientes  )



este sigue vivo , no sera el gran mandril aleman, pero se la banca


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> Tenias que hacer apología de la marca...


En realidad hablaba de los Cohiba Robustos


----------



## angel36 (Mar 15, 2011)

la ves pasada estaba en la sucursal de ese gigante aca  en SJ.....y estaba mirando unos percutores Maquita....... que buen precio!!...hasta que mire la procedencia......made in RPC!!!!!

lo mismo con un pinza amperometrica fluke!!!


----------



## Cacho (Mar 15, 2011)

Si eran Maquita son copias berretas, si eran Makita, comprá tranquilo.
Con Fluke pasa lo mismo.

Si una compañía fabrica o ensambla en China, no tiene menos calidad: El control lo hacen los de la empresa, no los chinos. Si resulta ser un Sorny o un Panafonics... Que lo compre Homero 

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 15, 2011)

Yo compré una Carnivale. Con asas de transporte para llevar de aquí pa`ya


----------



## homebrew (Mar 15, 2011)

En mi taller siempre estan llegando para reparar equipos de comunicaciones que son originales de Japón, caso de Kenwood y hace poco comenzaron a entrar los mismos modelos de equipos pero Made in China, los he comparado con los originales Made in Japón y son 100 % iguales es mas creo que hasta las placas deben de ser fabricadas en Japón y luego los ensamblan con mano de obra mas barata en china.
Los he tenido bajo la lupa salvo por la placa de serie donde figura además el pais de origen no hay otra forma de distinguir uno del otro.
Hay que tener en cuenta que china fabrica muy buenos materiales y equipos, el tema es que por acá los importadores traen todo lo que es más barato y de mala calidad a fin de tener ganancias elevadas en sus reventas.
Los chinitos pusieron un chinito en orbita y en otra ocasión le tiraron un misil a un satélite y puff pegaron, así que tan malo no han de ser, cuantos países de las 3 americas pueden hacer lo mismo.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Mar 15, 2011)

Argentina hubiese podido, en la decada del 60 saco al espacio algunos animales y los trajo de vuelta....
de echo puso dos satelites en orbita, y ahora que se puede seguir con el ex condor, tendremos un vector para al menos poner nuetros propios satelites.....
Pero no te olvides que todo eso lo logran manteniendo a su gente acostumbrada a vivir con un salario inferior, el dia que pretendan igualar con el resto del mundo se acabao china

por otro lado tengo un Robust, 6mm reversible, variador de velocidad, mandril de ajuste manual, lo tengo hace 7 años, y me anda una joytia.........
En 1980 un amigo se compro para el y para mi(regalo) un juego de destornilladores, eran 6 cabo naranja, venian en un indo blister, sin marca RPC, los uso hasta el dia de hoy, mientras que otros Stanley originales ya los tuve que tirar, hace como 15 años atras, me deje una pinza y alicate, y estaba exactametne al toro lado de córdoba, ir y volver en tiempo y dinero salia carísiimo, estabamos cerca de una conocida cadena francesa, y me dije compro una pinza y un alicate aca, con tal que me duren para terminr lo que etoy haciendo demasiado, eran unos con mangos amarillos muy anatomicas, las sigo utilzando hasta el dia de hoy!!!!!, hace 7 años compre una pnza ford en un negocio que venden estas cosas importadas, la utilizo un montón y me quede helado con la calidad y los 6 pesos que la pague!!!! hace un tiempo necesitabamos cortar un clavo y le digo a mi hermano con esta, el no creia que lo cortaria y no solo lo corto si no que no se marco y me dice donde la compraste?????

Hay cosas muy malas y otras que me he quedado verdaderamente sorprendido, tengo un minitorno de marca conocida y otro traido por una gran cadena de hipers que esta en varias provincias y que se inico aqui, lo tengo hace 7 años tambén, funciona perfecto y lo utilizo habitualmente, mi hermano se compro uno de otra marca importada y ya murio es asi hay cosas buena y malas
La firma Sarken de CI y transitores es china son las que hacen los STR de los TV y los trnsisores darlington de los aiwa y otros tansistores de 5 patas darlington tambien que son muy buenos, y sin ir más lejos Samsung.... TCL..... ah y sarquen tambien tiene problemas con componente falsdificados


----------



## homebrew (Mar 15, 2011)

Hola pandacba espero no distorsionar el post original pero si te refieres a los Misiles cóndor 1  y cóndor 2, estos nunca sacaron ningún bicho al espacio, si tiraron lejos a un mono pero solo quedo en eso distancia pero no altura, y de satélites hablando el LUSAT 1 / Oscar 19 que fue el primer satélite argentino incluso antes del Nahuel, al Lusat 1 lo puso en orbita Arianespace desde Kourou en la Guayana Francesa con un lanzador Ariane 4 y eso fue en el 89.


----------



## Lord Chango (Mar 16, 2011)

angel36 dijo:


> la ves pasada estaba en la sucursal de ese gigante aca  en SJ.....y estaba mirando unos percutores Maquita....... que buen precio!!...hasta que mire la procedencia......made in RPC!!!!!



Ojo con eso! Hay Makita y "Makita". Yo tengo un servicio tecnico de herramientas electricas, y cada tanto cae alguno con una maquina "de marca". Te dicen "pero si es buena marca este", y es mas trucho que moneda de 3 pesos. Y la cara que te hacen cuando les decis que son genericos!

Es mas, hasta he visto martillos "Makita" con el simbolo de Bosch. 

Los Makita originales vienen de Japon, o a lo sumo de Brazil. Hasta ahora no he visto Makita originales de China... 

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Mar 16, 2011)

y de japon lamentablemente no van a venir mas si todo sigue asi u,u. lastima porque japon hace muuuy buenas cosas, si comparas un wing con un turri, la verdad que no se cual gana. El turri parece mas grandote, pero con el wing y una herramienta de las que voy a poner mas abajo saco 12mm de una pasada (para los que no saben, con una de widia comun se sacan 2 mm y la esforzas). En el turri lo maximo que llegue a sacar fueron 6mm


----------



## Tavo (Mar 16, 2011)

El comentario más acertado:


homebrew dijo:


> Hay que tener en cuenta que china fabrica muy buenos materiales y equipos, *el tema es que por acá los importadores traen todo lo que es más barato y de mala calidad a fin de tener ganancias elevadas en sus reventas.*
> Los chinitos pusieron un chinito en orbita y en otra ocasión le tiraron un misil a un satélite y puff pegaron, así que tan malo no han de ser, cuantos países de las 3 americas pueden hacer lo mismo.
> 
> Saludos


Ese es justamente el problema. China fabrica cosas buenas, de buena calidad; el problema son los importadores de ARGENTINA que traen "lo más barato para que se venda bien" acá, en Argentina.
Ese es el punto.

Por otra parte, las herramientas Makita son excelentes, conozco varios carpinteros, gente de trabajo, que tiene herramientas de esta marca y la verdad son excelentes. Se bancan muy bien el trabajo duro a diario.
En casa mi viejo compró una Amoladora de mano Makita, y hasta el día de hoy funciona a la perfección. El único detalle MUY malo que le veo es que la traba que tiene para franar el motor y así aflojar el disco es muy frágil, duró menos de dos meses y se rompió. Pero ningún problema, le inventé la pieza nueva adaptándole otra traba de una amoladora Black&Decker y funcionó bastante bien.

Y hablando de marcas de herramientas, en mi preferencia, creo en dos marcas que son "indestructibles", hablo de DeWalt y Metabo. Pero ojo, DeWalt made in USA, NO made in Brazil. Las nuevas herramientas DeWalt las hacen en brasil, y NO es lo mismo que antes, cuando las hacían en Estados Unidos.

En casa hay también un taladro DeWalt de 750W. No creo que algún otro taladro haya soportado el castigo que soportó este. Haciendo agujeros constantes de 10mm sobre concreto, con percutor... Ha llegado a QUEMAR la carcasa de la temperatura... Y sigue funcionando...

Ojalá las cosas las hicieran así, como antes, de calidad "espacial". 
Pero eso si, lo BUENO se paga CARO.

Ni hablar de marcas como Skil o esas segundas marcas... Mmm...  Tengo MUY MALAS experiencias con esas marcas.

Sobre destornilladores, sin dudas, los FELO son excelentes. (Made in Germany)

Saludos.


----------



## sornyacolores (Mar 16, 2011)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Panafonics y Sorny.
> 
> Pero lo mejor el Carnivale!



Me duro 15 dias el gusto, y se quemo el fly, le puse otro se volvio a quemar le pude uno con protecciones adaptado y no se quemo pero la eeprom valio =S mejor lo tire... (el chasis por  que el cinescopio lo uso para otras cosa sjeje  Una duda taca... Aunque suene obvia... Carnivale es en si admiral o no? saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Mar 17, 2011)

Creo que los chinos son capaces de todo, incluso de:


----------

